# Reversing Loops



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm brand new to the thought of digital control. As I understand it, you have full voltage applied to the track all the time and a digital signal to the train controls the engine, etc.

But what happens if you have a reversing loop? Do you have to set up some type of block switching like you do with conventional track power?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You buy an autoreverser.... it senses a short and reverses (swaps) the power leads. 

In DCC, the motion of the locomotive is irrespective of the "polarity" of the rails, so reversing the leads to any set of rails has no effect on the direction. 

One of the best autoreversers is about $45. You have a separate "block" and feed the power to that block from the output of the autoreverser. 

Regards, Greg


----------

